# Ar-15 polymer lower



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Need input on them, worth the hassle or better off getting the real deal

Thanks 
bib


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

I recently bought a New Frontier polymer lower for a light weight build. If it wasnt for the light weight build I would have never bought one. It was however just over $100 so if anything happens to it I wont be too upset. The trigger feels pretty decent but I do not have the rifle fully assembled, so I have not shot it. Many will say that there is nothing wrong with theirs but there are pictures all over the internet of some that have cracked. I would bet they are perfect for a dedicated .22 build though. You do get what you paid for and its maybe only $50 more for a normal lower.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got 2 New frontier Armory lowers and haven't had an issue (1 in AR15 the other in AR57).....Jerome has 1 or 2 now also so he'll chime in soon. Kendive has 2 also but I'm not to sure ifin he has fired his yet....:thumbup:


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Don.t know how long they will last but so fore I pleased with mine, I have over 1500 rds of 22 on one and couple hundred 223. Bushmaster has out too. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought a Plum Crazy polymer lower last February and though I haven't used it much (long story) the take down and pivot pin broke right off the bat. They're plastic too. Just picked up some metal ones so we'll see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I've run over 1000 round of 5.45x39 through my S&W using a new frontier lower,no problems.


----------

